# Whiteside Rabbet Bearing Issue



## Rufnek100 (Dec 5, 2013)

My first post didn't seem to go through, so I'm trying this again - my apologies if it's a double post.

I'm relatively new to the router sport and am a first time poster, so I'm always thankful for help from the experts and lessons learned.

I just got my first "nice" bit in a Whiteside rabbet set with the multiple bearings in a 1/2" shaft and right out of the box, I can't seem to remove the smallest bearing that came installed on the bit. I'm hesitant to pry on it since it's a bearing, but I'm thinking it ought to slide off pretty easily.

Has anyone else experienced this that can offer me some pointers? I'd hate to tear it up before I ever used it - it sure is a beauty!

Thanks!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum. JT
Let me understand you have remove the screw and the bearing will not come off, should slide off easily must be a burr or something on the shaft, me I would pry it off if damage the bearing they are replaceable ( cheap) if not comfortable with that and bought locally you might want to return it. Sorry never had that problem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi JT. Try loosening the screw a couple of turns and while holding the bearing tap on the end of the screw with something hard. If that doesn't loosen it then take it back.


----------



## Rufnek100 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Yes, I removed the screw and even tried lightly tapping on the base of the shaft and it still didn't move. I'll try some penetrating oil and tapping on the backed off screw to see if that helps. I ordered it online from one of the Whiteside dealers (woodworkersworld.net), so I'm betting they'll stand behind it if I can't get it free.

Thanks again for the help!


----------

